# GODZILLA!



## HeavenHell (Oct 20, 2012)

GODZILLA? OK, maybe not, but I think I heard the cricket chirp that before he became lunch.


----------



## anand (Oct 21, 2012)

Very good capture. If some thing could be done about the highlights on the top 20% of the image that images, they will be awesome. TFS.


----------



## HeavenHell (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah, the sunlight was pretty harsh and I should've compensated for it. I'm still learning


----------



## ions (Oct 24, 2012)

I think your subject is very well exposed. The highlights in the back have no detail for me to be distracted by, blown out or not. I'm of the belief not everything in a frame needs perfect exposure to be a good image. I like them, good job! Taken with the 100 macro I presume?


----------



## HeavenHell (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks _ions _. 

These were taken with my T2i and Tamron 90 mm macro. I tend to grab that camera whenever I want to take a few quick shots. I own the non-L 100 mm but I think the Tamron is a very good lens as well. In fact, it's been the only lens mounted on my T2i for probably 2 years.


----------



## Ryan708 (Oct 24, 2012)

I the highlights arent too bad, as was said earler, nothing drew my attention to them. those are Anole lizzards right? nice work


----------



## HeavenHell (Oct 24, 2012)

> those are Anole lizzards right


Yeah, the Geico gecko said he was too busy for a shoot, so I used my nephew's pet instead


----------



## risc32 (Oct 24, 2012)

i don't see any problems at all. they look good.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm with anand on the highlights: not a problem.

I'd have liked just a wee bit more in focus on the first one, but you nailed it to the wall on the second -- perfect control of depth of field.

Cheers,

b&


----------

